# Help for a stray cat pls!



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, the stray cat who showed up at my door sick and starving 10 yrs ago is still here. I did for the record tell him he was only here temporarily, because Miss Callie, the princess, has little patience for other cats. 
I would take him to the vet if you can to get something for the ear mites. A lot of strays have worms too. Our boy Jasper did. 
Good luck finding him a home.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Bless you for looking after this kitty! It's "kitten season" here and all the shelters are overflowing with cats. They probably have a simar problem where you love so it might be quite a while before any good shelter can help him.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Not quite sure what you mean by 'the flu'...Did the shelter you tried to take him to first diagnose him? 

I know vet care is very expensive there, but it would be wonderful if you could find out exactly what is wrong with him, and that's about the only way to do it. If you have a regular vet you use, maybe they will help you out with the financial aspect if you tell them your intentions - that you just want to get the little guy well so you can find him a home.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

You'll be rewarded for helping this poor cat. Thank you....wish I could offer more help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for helping this kitten.

Are there any Cat Rescues in your area?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Tell your vet what you're trying to do to help this poor creature...they may help out a little toward the cost of her care and they may know someone who either fosters cats or someone who just lost theirs and would welcome the chance to adopt another.

Many shelters will not take in a cat with an upper respiratory infection and many will euthanize at the first sneeze. It's awful, really.

I took in a stray once who magically appeared the second I put the key into the lock of my new student apartment. She was a street kitty through and through and she knew a sucker when she saw one! I had her spayed and she lived there with me through the semester...and then I tried to take her home to my other cats. My senior female Emma made it extravagantly clear that she and street girl, aka Strange, were not destined to share a home, or possibly, the same planet.

Fortunately, my vet knew I was looking to rehome Strange and she went home to a doting couple who had just lost their adored only cat to premature kidney failure. Strange is now Sassy and is the light of their lives...so sometimes the Universe helps out.

You're a wonderful, wonderful person for doing this. Thank you.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words and help. 

Stray is going to the vet in less than an hour. He needs it so bad. He sneezes bloody mucus. 

Poor thing.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Here is stray kitty.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

What a little cutie. I pray kitty will be ok.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Well well well.... 

Stray how has a treatment for cat flu and another one for ear mites. He also had an eye ulcer previously but it has healed on its own (one good piece of news).

He has to be quarantined for 2 weeks. He has a room on his own in the house. No carpet, tons of books  Our other 3 pets (1 cat and 2 dogs) are on preventive treatment for mites and other parasites. 

We wash our hands thorougly after each contact with Stray and we try not to get him in contact with our clothes. 

We will keep him if he gets along with Violet, our other cat. Perhaps having his smell in the house for 2 weeks before actually being around him will help. I also hope that Stray will not be impressed by Violet's fussing. I think he's that kind of guy. He just won't care. You should have seen him at the vet's, sitting on the cage, waiting quietly, sneezing ... blood. He has an awesome personality. If ever we can't keep him, I'll make sure a good person adopts him.

Oh... whether we keep him or not, we have to find a name for the little guy. We won't spend 2 weeks or more refering to him as 'Stray' or 'The cat'. Any ideas?

Have a good weekend!:wavey:


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

"Lucky" !

Or Béni, which mean "blessed" in French.

Two weeks of separate living quarters might actually make things much easier when they do meet.

You are just lovely. Thank you and my best to your gang.

ETA: Just noticed you're in Quebec...and here I am translating French for you!#blushing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ithaca*



Ithaca said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and help.
> 
> Stray is going to the vet in less than an hour. He needs it so bad. He sneezes bloody mucus.
> 
> Poor thing.


God Bless you for saving this sweetheart.
What did the vet say he had?
Did you name him?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope he feels better soon. Did the vet think it is just an upper respiratory virus or something worse? Did they test for FIV or FeLV? I personally would want to see those results before letting him meet my cats.

For names:
Midnight
Smudge
Coal
Noir
Ebony


----------

